# Nannie Berry Catcher



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Does anyone have a idea on how to make something to fit behind a goat pulling a wagon to catch nannie berrys? My 4h group will be in several parades this year and one of them is requiring all horses and goats to ware a diaper. Our goats are all different sizes.

Nancy


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

http://www.bunbag.com/files/1891290.gif

http://www.stablemaid.com.au/


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Those are all too large for a goat.
Nancy


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

You have to be kidding (oh I know you're not but..........) - they can't find someone to clean up after the very occasional parade? How have we come so far down that manure is looked on as pollution rather than treasure? 
Maybe the organic gardening clubs would like to provide pickup service? Or your group could assign a couple of kids with dog scoops and brooms to follow as a pick up?
I can see it now - a pooper scooper drill team- precision pick up. 

BTW a poop catcher would be pretty easy to make out of scrap cloth if this is just a onetime thing. Just be sure to train the goats about the feel of something rubbing their back legs. 
Homeless druggies can pollute all they want while spreading needles and assorted diseases. But horse's need diapers- give me a break.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

When I was a kid we had a bank open near us. They had pony rides and hay wagon rides. My job was to pick up the poop. I thought it was great, I just liked being around the horses. Well my mom showed up and the owner of the horses was mortified to have me on poop patrol with my mom there. Little did he know i picked up poop all the time.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks all, a lady told me that Countryside Magazine had a goat diaper made easy article in the May/June of 2007, I called the magazine and the lady is going to copy the article and mail it to me.

If I can't make it from the article I am just going to wallyworld and get boxer shorts in a Christmas pattern and put draw strings in the legs. They were not concerned about pee just poo.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Here ya go.

"Berry Bag with Harness"









http://www.owyheepackgoatsupplies.com/Products/Products.htm


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I knew they were too big. If I needed one, I'd look at the pic and construct one myself.

It was meant to be inspiration.:clap:


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

You could have one of the kids dress up in a street sweeper outfit, armed with shovel, scooper, and bag.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

How do boxers keep in the berries? Just curious.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

KimM said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> "Berry Bag with Harness"
> 
> ...


If it was just one goat I would order one of these but I will have up to 4 in the parade and about 10 in all, our little club can't afford the price but thanks for the link.

As for the boxer shorts I will put a draw string in the leg to close it off and no berries will fall out.

Thanks Alice, but I am one of those people who sews but need a pattern with detailed instructions in order to make a item. 

Nancy


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Well after a afternoon of trying to get the sweat pants to work (found out real quick that the boxer would not work) I am trying to fashion a pooper catcher to hang on the back of Sarah's harness. Going now to try it on her and if it does not look just too stupid I will take a picture and post it.

Later 
Nancy


----------

